# Kgb



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I have been working with KGB.com for 2 weeks now and have earned $70. You basically answer questions that people text in to you. They do full training, and the work really isn't hard. All you need is your computer. You can't get rich or anything like that, but it's money, right! Just thought I'd share. It seems to be working for me right now, and I have heard rave reviews from others who have been with the company much longer than me. Hope this is helpful for someone.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

How many hours per week are you putting in?


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Last week I only put in 4 hours (total). I rarely sit down and work for more than 20 minutes or so with my brood!


----------



## NicoleandBrian (Feb 1, 2006)

Did you have to set a schedule for the week or could you just go on whenever you wanted and do a bit of work? I couldn't tell from the site whether or not you had to set your schedule at the beginning of the week.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

You are not required to schedule, but they do have a scheduling tool where you can go on and schedule the hours that you want to work, tell them which days you don't want to work (holidays, vacation, etc), and even schedule 'try me' shifts where they can text you or email you if they get overloaded.

I do not personally schedule to work, I just never really know if I can actually commit an entire uninterrupted hour! (I have an 8 year old, 2 year old, and 1 year old.) I just hop on whenever I have a spare moment, answer a few questions, then hop off. 

Like I said, none of us are going to get rich, but there were some people in the company that made over $1,000 in one month. They must be working day and night! I'm happy just to have a few extra dollars to pay for gas or any little extras our family needs per month. I've seen lots of scams, but so far this has been nice. 

The pay is .05-.10 per question you answer, so it depends on how many questions you take.

Hope this helps!


----------



## dngrous (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks, just signed up... I failed the test the first time because Dad called me, but I got 100% the second time.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Do you have to have high speed internet?


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Sunflower, I don't think you have to have high speed internet. 

Awesome job on the 100%! Let me know if you like it or not. Like I said, it's not a money machine, but it is kinda fun and sure didn't cost me anything!


----------



## dngrous (Sep 22, 2009)

I love Google...  And the FAQs say you need highspeed, but I know guys who can keep up with me on dialup.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

dngrous, I bet you could do just fine with dialup.. won't know until you try!


----------



## dngrous (Sep 22, 2009)

I meant my friends have dialup... I'm rockin the 3mb DSL.


----------



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the 411. I passed the test. (Not on the first try; I forgot how to do algebra. Hadn't done any for about 40 years.) I am waiting for the KBG.com email so that I can begin training.


----------



## wildwanderer (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks for this I signed up did almost 100 on test if only I could remember what David Bowie's first top record in the UK was it the year I was born but darned if I could remember the title. It will probably be a little extra money and who can sneeze at that. Take care- Thea


----------



## dngrous (Sep 22, 2009)

Um, you DO know you're allowed to Google the questions, right?


----------



## wildwanderer (Mar 2, 2004)

I did not think you were suppose to google the section areas, I did google the ones where it was titled research. I figure they actually wanted to test my knowledge wouldn't be the first time I did things the hard way. Wish you had said that before I took that test. Take care - Thea


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

wildwanderer said:


> Thanks for this I signed up did almost 100 on test if only I could remember what David Bowie's first top record in the UK was it the year I was born but darned if I could remember the title. It will probably be a little extra money and who can sneeze at that. Take care- Thea


Changes isn't it?


----------



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

wildwanderer said:


> I did not think you were suppose to google the section areas, I did google the ones where it was titled research. I figure they actually wanted to test my knowledge wouldn't be the first time I did things the hard way. Wish you had said that before I took that test. Take care - Thea



I didn't learn this either until *after* I failed the ChaCha test and failed the KGB test the first time. At ChaCha, you do not get another chance to take the test! I am happy that KGB allows you to retake the test.

However, I could not find the algebra answers online.  I had to wait until the algebra questions were "introductory" before I passed the Math section. I did not know what the * symbol meant in the algebraic equations.


----------



## dngrous (Sep 22, 2009)

* = x

Pretty much, anyway.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm so glad you guys are giving KGB a try. I hope you will like it. I have liked that the requirements have been pretty lax and I can just hop on or off as I have the time.


----------



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

dngrous said:


> * = x
> 
> Pretty much, anyway.


Since they use "X" as the unknown, they then use "*" for "times" or multiplication? Yes, I did get an "A" in high school algebra 40 years ago!


----------



## wildwanderer (Mar 2, 2004)

Big thank you to therunbunch ------ Well I got an email yesterday afternoon and did the beginning training it took about 2hours with some breaks, I am trying to cook bagels and get a ham in the oven, to complete the training session. I just have to wait for the next email, but I really think this will be a little better then Cha Cha because it is a pay for situation you will get less of the the adolescent sexual nonsense and as I don't really mind them I know that really threw some more sensitive people. So hopefully it will be an interesting gig if I pass the next step. Take care - Thea


----------



## dngrous (Sep 22, 2009)

MSMH said:


> Since they use "X" as the unknown, they then use "*" for "times" or multiplication? Yes, I did get an "A" in high school algebra 40 years ago!


Bingo.


----------



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

dngrous said:


> Bingo.


Thanks.


----------

